# new to forum



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

New to the forum just wanted to say hi, and I have enjoyed cruising in and out from time to time, have fished with mscontender for years and look forward to fishing with ms yellow fin for many more, Try and post pics of last year if I can figure it out, hope to have many pics starting in a few weeks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

WELCOME ABOARD BROTHER!!! do a search about posting pics and there are SEVERAL threads about it....:letsdrink


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

on "forum home" there's a video chris couture made on how to under tech support title...

welcome to the "forum" madness...


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks will look that up.


----------

